# swing out sides box plans?



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

anyone know of plans or cutting lists for a swing out side jewellery box?

i'm not clever enough to draw my own.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

google was quite rewarding...


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

loads of pictures, but I need at least something with dimensions or scale to get me started.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

https://duckduckgo.com/?q=jewelry+box+plans+to+build&t=ffsb


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

I downloaded what should have been plans for a swing out, and got 50 pdf files about everything but.
Still scrolling through. Thanks for the reading material. Not sure if I'm going to find plans though.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

nope, ploughed my way through dozens of useless to me tips, no jewellery box in there that I can find.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Bob - is this what you mean by swing out sides? I wouldn't think the dimensions/plans are critical - you could decide what size your carcass should be then design it accordingly.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Vince, yes thats it.
But thats a big step up for me, and I dont quite have it clear in my head as to sizes.

i'm working my way up to it, but just would really like to see an exploded diagram or cutting list, as I cant decide if this is a big chest, or a miniature box.

i suppose i could make the internals out of ply to save money and time.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Bob: Here's how I would calculate the height of that box in the picture:

Assume 1/2" dovetails on the drawers, so: (actually, they look like box joints, but that doesn't matter, still .5")

Base: 1.5"
Top: .75"
Drawer dividers: 3 @ .5 = 1.5"
Drawers: 2.5" (based on 3 pins/2 tails @.5" each) x 4 drawers = 10"

Total height: 13.75" approximate

Width: make it proportional to the height - your choice.

The front face of the swing out side looks to be slightly smaller than the drawer height: so about 2" (give or take)


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

vchiarelli said:


> Bob - is this what you mean by swing out sides? I wouldn't think the dimensions/plans are critical - you could decide what size your carcass should be then design it accordingly.


Now thats my idea of of a box.

Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

vchiarelli said:


> Bob: Here's how I would calculate the height of that box in the picture:
> 
> Assume 1/2" dovetails on the drawers, so: (actually, they look like box joints, but that doesn't matter, still .5")
> 
> ...




Your giving away all the secrets here, Vince. HAHAHA

Thats how I do it too , take a picture and figure out the dimensions

Herb


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Bob's done some pretty good looking boxes, but seems he must use plans to do them - and, the other clue in the picture is the length of the necklaces that are hanging - they're probably somewhere between 10-14 inches in length.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

nothing like reverse engineering...


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Vince....... Metric inches?? oh man, thats a couple of steps too far!

i'm sitting here thinking "one and a half inches full depth"?.

But o.k., I'm with the program now thanks. I have to admit to being a bit nervous about starting it, thats why it would be nice to have a list of parts, but she who must be obeyed wants one.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

don't know anything about what's in this link but there must something that can help...

http://image-measurement.winsite.com/


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

sunnybob said:


> Vince....... Metric inches?? oh man, thats a couple of steps too far!
> 
> i'm sitting here thinking "one and a half inches full depth"?.
> 
> But o.k., I'm with the program now thanks. I have to admit to being a bit nervous about starting it, thats why it would be nice to have a list of parts, but she who must be obeyed wants one.


Bob - my dimensions were all in inches - you'll have to do your own conversions.>

If you need help see the "Metric Conversions? Oh No!!" thread :no:


----------

